# usb soundcard via hdmi?



## golden member

I connect PC and TV with hdmi cable(hdmi port of graphics card to hdmi port of TV).

Now I got a usb soundcard. Is it possible to use it via hdmi?


----------



## Geoff

The HDMI port on your graphics card should have built-in audio, as HDMI is both video and audio.  Check your sound preferences to use the HDMI out as the audio destination.


----------



## golden member

WRXGuy1 said:


> The HDMI port on your graphics card should have built-in audio, as HDMI is both video and audio.  Check your sound preferences to use the HDMI out as the audio destination.



My friend, my hdmi cable works properly, but can you answer to my point?


----------



## beers

What are you trying to accomplish?
How would you expect to use a USB sound card over HDMI?

If you wanted to use the sound card instead of HDMI audio you would have a separate audio connection to the TV and would have to change the audio output within your mixer on Windows.


----------



## golden member

beers said:


> What are you trying to accomplish?
> How would you expect to use a USB sound card over HDMI?
> 
> If you wanted to use the sound card instead of HDMI audio you would have a separate audio connection to the TV and would have to change the audio output within your mixer on Windows.



The question is if theres any way to use a usb soundcard via hdmi cable.
The hdmi cable transfers the sound of onboard or of an internal soundcard?


----------



## johnb35

If your video card has an hdmi port then the video card has its own audio hardware for sound.  If you look in device manager under sound you will see.  So if you want sound then it would be either on board sound through your sspeakers or the hdmi cable and you would hear sound from the tv.


----------



## golden member

johnb35 said:


> If your video card has an hdmi port then the video card has its own audio hardware for sound.  If you look in device manager under sound you will see.  So if you want sound then it would be either on board sound through your sspeakers or the hdmi cable and you would hear sound from the tv.



As I said in first post, I connect PC and TV with hdmi cable(hdmi port of graphics card to hdmi port of TV). Speakers are the TV's speakers.
So you tell me that the video card (AMD HD 4650) has its own sound card?...


----------



## johnb35

Look in device manager under sound and see if there is an entry called ati/amd high definition audio.  There should be.


----------



## golden member

johnb35 said:


> Look in device manager under sound and see if there is an entry called ati/amd high definition audio.  There should be.



Yes there is, but plz answer my questions.
Has the amd card its own soundcard?
Suppose I have a pci soundcard, how could I use it via hdmi?


----------



## johnb35

Yes, the video card has its own sound hardware.  Thats how you can use the hdmi for sound from it.  Why would you want to use a usb soundcard when you already have access to 2 different ones. onboard and through video card.


----------



## Geoff

golden member said:


> Yes there is, but plz answer my questions.
> Has the amd card its own soundcard?
> Suppose I have a pci soundcard, how could I use it via hdmi?


It's not that hard to understand...

Your video card has it's own audio processor onboard, which is used for HDMI audio.  It does not use onboard audio.  There is no way to use a different sound card with your video card HDMI output, you'd have to run a separate audio cable from your new sound card.  Why do you even want to do this?


----------



## golden member

johnb35 said:


> Yes, the video card has its own sound hardware.  Thats how you can use the hdmi for sound from it.



Suppose I want to use my onboard soundcard, or a pci soundcard.
How can I do that via hdmi?

What quality is the soundcard of AMD HD 6450?
All AMD's graphics cards have soundcards  of the same quality? 



johnb35 said:


> Why would you want to use a usb soundcard when you already have access to 2 different ones. onboard and through video card.



3 different ones. Theres also a pci one.
The point is not why I want use this or that soundcard, the point is how to do it. So I repeat my question, is it possible to use a usb soundcard via hdmi cable?


----------



## Geoff

golden member said:


> Suppose I want to use my onboard soundcard, or a pci soundcard.
> How can I do that via hdmi?
> 
> What quality is the soundcard of AMD HD 6450?
> All AMD's graphics cards have soundcards  of the same quality?
> 
> 
> 
> 3 different ones. Theres also a pci one.
> The point is not why I want use this or that soundcard, the point is how to do it. So I repeat my question, is it possible to use a usb soundcard via hdmi cable?


You. Can't. Period.  It's like trying to use a dedicated sound card when your speakers are plugged into the onboard port.

The sound quality is fine.  Digital audio sent over HDMI or optical is usually processed by the end device anyways, like your TV or amplifier, so that makes a bigger difference than the sound card itself, at least as far as digital output goes.

If you really want to use a different sound card, use HDMI solely for video and optical for audio.


----------



## golden member

WRXGuy1 said:


> You. Can't. Period.  It's like trying to use a dedicated sound card when your speakers are plugged into the onboard port.



Now I had a clear answer, so I cant use a usb soundcard via an hdmi cable.
But can I use an onboard soundcard, or a pci one, via an hdmi cable?



WRXGuy1 said:


> The sound quality is fine.



Is it similar to a Creative soundcard?



WRXGuy1 said:


> If you really want to use a different sound card, use HDMI solely for video and optical for audio.



Plz try focus in my questions, dont suggest me things I do no ask.


----------



## Geoff

golden member said:


> Now I had a clear answer, so I cant use a usb soundcard via an hdmi cable.
> But can I use an onboard soundcardm, or a pci one, via an hdmi cable?
> 
> 
> 
> Is it similar to a Creative soundcard?
> 
> 
> 
> Plz try focus in my questions, dont suggest me things I do no ask.


You can use onboard or a dedicated sound card via HDMI if that device has an HDMI port.  You can't use them with the HDMI port on your dedicated video card.

Creative makes many different sound cards, some worse than onboard and many better.  Which one?

From your post it seems like you want to use your video card for video, and your sound card for sound.  I was simply telling you how to accomplish this.


----------



## golden member

WRXGuy1 said:


> You can use onboard or a dedicated sound card via HDMI if that device has an HDMI port.  You can't use them with the HDMI port on your dedicated video card.



"Dedicated" means not mobo's, right?
So now I have a clean picture. With an hdmi cable connected in the graphics card I can only use the graphic card's soundcard. Nothing else.




WRXGuy1 said:


> Creative makes many different sound cards, some worse than onboard and many better.  Which one?



Hehe, thats what you will say.
Which creative models the AMD HD cards are similar with?



WRXGuy1 said:


> From your post it seems like you want to use your video card for video, and your sound card for sound.  I was simply telling you how to accomplish this.



My post says how/if an hdmi cable can use a usb soundcard, and furthermore an onboard or a pci one.


----------



## voyagerfan99

golden member said:


> "Dedicated" means not mobo's, right?
> So now I have a clean picture. With an hdmi cable connected in the graphics card I can only use the graphic card's soundcard. Nothing else.



You're clearly not paying attention to what is being said, so read my post and understand.

Yes. Dedicated is just what it sounds like. It's not built into anything else.

Example: Your motherboard does not come with onboard video. You need to get a video card. The device is "dedicated" to video output. Got it?



golden member said:


> My post says how/if an hdmi cable can use a usb soundcard, and furthermore an onboard or a pci one.



No. You can't run another sound card through HDMI. You'd need to run a separate cable (Optical, 3.5mm, whatever).

If you don't want to use the audio processor put out thorugh HDMI, then you need to run a separate cable from whatever you want to run it out of, to wherever you want to run it into. You then go in your sound properties in Windows and change the default audio device to output audio out of whichever device you want.

Though I cannot understand why the hell you'd want to use something other than HDMI in an HDMI situation. That's your choice to be moronic.


----------



## golden member

voyagerfan99 said:


> You're clearly not paying attention to what is being said, so read my post and understand.
> 
> Yes. Dedicated is just what it sounds like. It's not built into anything else.
> 
> Example: Your motherboard does not come with onboard video. You need to get a video card. The device is "dedicated" to video output. Got it?



Where exactly I m not paying attention? So far I m who repeat many times my questions.

I do not know what "dedicated" exactly means, english is not my primary language. Plz exclude this term from your future posts in this thread.




voyagerfan99 said:


> No. You can't run another sound card through HDMI.



I thought we resolved that. I can only use the graphics card internal soundcard.
All AMD HD cards have the same quality in their internal soundcards?
Is this soundcard better than my mobo's one(Gigabyte ga 970a ud3) ? 



voyagerfan99 said:


> If you don't want to use the audio processor put out thorugh HDMI, then you need to run a separate cable from whatever you want to run it out of, to wherever you want to run it into. You then go in your sound properties in Windows and change the default audio device to output audio out of whichever device you want.
> 
> Though I cannot understand why the hell you'd want to use something other than HDMI in an HDMI situation. That's your choice to be moronic.



These are offtopic.


----------



## Darren

Yeah tell a mod stuff is off topic, that will get you places.

The HDMI audio from the AMD card is fine. The onboard audio from the motherboard is fine. The dedicated (means its only purpose is to be a sound card) audio is fine. Pick one and do it. HDMI audio quality is as much as you'll ever need and most likely the easiest.


----------



## golden member

Denther said:


> Yeah tell a mod stuff is off topic, that will get you places.



What places?
Plz try focus in my questions only, offtopics wont help.



Denther said:


> The HDMI audio from the AMD card is fine. The onboard audio from the motherboard is fine. The dedicated (means its only purpose is to be a sound card) audio is fine.



You dont know whats my dedicated card, so how you call it "fine"?


----------



## voyagerfan99

golden member said:


> These are offtopic.



No it's not. You keep seeming to think you can only run the HDMI audio. You seem bent and determined to use another audio source. So I'm telling you that you can but it's stupid to do so.



Denther said:


> Yeah tell a mod stuff is off topic, that will get you places.



LOL thanks for the laugh. 5 points to Darren.


----------



## golden member

voyagerfan99 said:


> No it's not. You keep seeming to think you can only run the HDMI audio. You seem bent and determined to use another audio source. So I'm telling you that you can but it's stupid to do so.



I dont think something like that, its just your own thought. Why dont you  answer my questions instead of imagine things?


----------



## johnb35

You won't notice any difference in sound between hdmi or dedicated card unless you have a decent pair of speakers.  You are making this harder then what it is.  Forget about a USB sound card and use hdmi or a cable from on board sound to tv or use your pc speakers.


----------



## golden member

johnb35 said:


> You won't notice any difference in sound between hdmi or dedicated card unless you have a decent pair of speakers.  You are making this harder then what it is.  Forget about a USB sound card and use hdmi or a cable from on board sound to tv or use your pc speakers.



I m not talking about differences in sound. I have already a usb soundcard, why should I forget it? How do you know if I have a decent pair of speakers or a cheap one? I already use an hdmi cable as I said in first post. 
Can we now talk about my points? 
All AMD HD cards have the same quality in their internal soundcards?
Is this soundcard better than my mobo's one(Gigabyte ga 970a ud3) ? 
Which Creative models(or any other firm) the AMD HD cards are similar with?


----------



## voyagerfan99

There's no point in comparing models because it doesn't matter!


----------



## golden member

voyagerfan99 said:


> There's no point in comparing models because it doesn't matter!



It doesnt matter to know what quality is amd's internal soundcards?!
Then how can someone know if he should buy a pci soundcard or stay with amd videocard?


----------



## ScottALot

golden member said:


> It doesnt matter to know what quality is amd's internal soundcards?!
> Then how can someone know if he should buy a pci soundcard or stay with amd videocard?



Do you have a quality (i.e. expensive) pair of speakers?

If yes: There may be a slight difference in sound quality if that's what your concern is. In this case, you may want to buy a dedicated sound card.

If no: Any reasonable AMD or nVidia card's audio capabilities will be absolutely fine, you will not be able to detect it. There is no detectable difference in audio quality between models of GPUs.


----------



## voyagerfan99

The audio processor in my 560Ti I use in my HTPC is perfectly fine for my 7.1 system. They're pretty high quality.


----------



## Geoff

Dude, you seem hell-bent on trying to use a dedicated sound card with your HDMI port on your video card, or you want to know exactly how good the AMD sound processing is via HDMI out.

What device is the HDMI cable feeding?  A TV?  An amplifier?  The end device is what makes the difference in determining sound quality when using digital audio, it's what performs the bulk of the audio processing (i.e. Dolby, DTS, etc.).


----------



## golden member

ScottALot said:


> Do you have a quality (i.e. expensive) pair of speakers?
> 
> If yes: There may be a slight difference in sound quality if that's what your concern is. In this case, you may want to buy a dedicated sound card.
> 
> If no: Any reasonable AMD or nVidia card's audio capabilities will be absolutely fine, you will not be able to detect it. There is no detectable difference in audio quality between models of GPUs.



I have everything. Cheap speakers inside TV. Medium speakers which I connect sometimes when I use htpc on TV. Expensive speakers in my main pc(I also have dedicated cards).
Now that you learned about my speakers, could you answer the questions?
All AMD HD cards have the same quality in their internal soundcards?
Is this soundcard better than my mobo's one(Gigabyte ga 970a ud3) ?
Which Creative models(or any other firm) the AMD HD cards are similar with?




WRXGuy1 said:


> Dude, you seem hell-bent on trying to use a dedicated sound card with your HDMI port on your video card, or you want to know exactly how good the AMD sound processing is via HDMI out.
> 
> What device is the HDMI cable feeding?  A TV?  An amplifier?  The end device is what makes the difference in determining sound quality when using digital audio, it's what performs the bulk of the audio processing (i.e. Dolby, DTS, etc.).



I m not hell-bent, just ask for info.

The hdmi cable is connected in the hdmi port of 6450 and in the hdmi port of tv.


----------



## ScottALot

golden member said:


> I have everything. Cheap speakers inside TV. Medium speakers which I connect sometimes when I use htpc on TV. Expensive speakers in my main pc(I also have dedicated cards).
> Now that you learned about my speakers, could you answer the questions?
> All AMD HD cards have the same quality in their internal soundcards?
> Is this soundcard better than my mobo's one(Gigabyte ga 970a ud3) ?
> Which Creative models(or any other firm) the AMD HD cards are similar with?



You're not going to last long on this forum, that's for sure.

You never told us which speakers you mean to hook up to this setup. So before you get feisty with us asking us to be crystal clear, how about you tell us exactly what your situation is. What are you hooking this setup to, or are you going to be moving this thing around your house?

Now I can answer your questions generally...

Any device outputting audio over HDMI or any other digital output is exactly the same because it's digital. It relies on whatever is receiving this audio stream to perform better or worse.


----------



## Geoff

If you're using built-in TV speakers or even mid-ranged speakers attached to the TV, the sound card on your PC is the least of your concerns as far as quality goes.  The high end speakers on  your PC sound like they would be connected via optical anyways.

I would invest in a better receiver for your TV.


----------



## golden member

ScottALot said:


> You're not going to last long on this forum, that's for sure.



You mean that I ll get dissapointed and leave? I m not so harsh,  I ll give you chances before that.



ScottALot said:


> You never told us which speakers you mean to hook up to this setup.



You never asked. Which setup? I said I m talking for pc+tv via hdmi cable. Really simple. 



ScottALot said:


> So before you get feisty with us asking us to be crystal clear, how about you tell us exactly what your situation is. What are you hooking this setup to, or are you going to be moving this thing around your house?



I m not feisty but you see what happened, you made many offtopics, then you accuse me for not telling things you didnt ask.... Are you angry because you dont know the answer about those amd internal soundcards?
Why you need my situation when thread's question was "Can I use a usb soundcard via hdmi"? I was told "no" and I guess thats all. Exept if you disagree.



ScottALot said:


> Any device outputting audio over HDMI or any other digital output is exactly the same because it's digital. It relies on whatever is receiving this audio stream to perform better or worse.



I didnt ask that.




WRXGuy1 said:


> If you're using built-in TV speakers or even mid-ranged speakers attached to the TV, the sound card on your PC is the least of your concerns as far as quality goes.



Yes of course I know that.

The mid-ranged speakers attached to the PC, not to the TV. TV only shows the picture.

Btw, I read in your sign that your monitor has a resolution 2560x1440. Is this possible? I though maximum resolution was 1920x1080.


----------



## ScottALot

golden member said:


> You mean that I'll get disappointed and leave? I'm not so harsh,  I'll give you chances before that.










golden member said:


> You never asked. Which setup? I said I m talking for pc+tv via hdmi cable. Really simple.



Not our job.



golden member said:


> I m not feisty... *snip*



Yes you are.

Final answer: It's not going to matter much which sound setup you use. But you'll reply asking me to answer your question, so my suggestion is buy whatever is the most expensive. Then it's gotta be the best


----------



## Geoff

golden member said:


> Btw, I read in your sign that your monitor has a resolution 2560x1440. Is this possible? I though maximum resolution was 1920x1080.


That is correct, my computer monitor has a resolution of 2560x1440, my MacBook Pro has a resolution of 2560x1600, and my LG G3 smartphone has a resolution of 1440x2560.


----------



## golden member

ScottALot said:


> Yes you are.



No you are, look the image you just uploaded...



ScottALot said:


> Final answer: It's not going to matter much which sound setup you use. But you'll reply asking me to answer your question, so my suggestion is buy whatever is the most expensive. Then it's gotta be the best



This answer refers where?
Because for once more you re talking about things I never asked.



WRXGuy1 said:


> That is correct, my computer monitor has a resolution of 2560x1440, my MacBook Pro has a resolution of 2560x1600, and my LG G3 smartphone has a resolution of 1440x2560.



I though that the maximum screen resolution is 1920x1080.
So, which is the maximum resolution?

Is there any TV with 2560x1600?


----------



## Geoff

golden member said:


> I though that the maximum screen resolution is 1920x1080.
> So, which is the maximum resolution?
> 
> Is there any TV with 2560x1600?


There are TVs with a resolution of 3840x2160 and 4096x2160.

http://www.amazon.com/s?rh=i:electr...f_rd_r=0KH6Q3GAA57B39NK3MXY&ref_=acs_ux_fbw_2


----------



## ScottALot

golden member said:


> Because for once more you re talking about things I never asked.



Oh okay. Yes you can use a USB soundcard via HDMI. OK bye! Questions answered, no need for further discussion.


----------



## voyagerfan99

scottalot said:


> oh okay. Yes you can use a usb soundcard via hdmi. Ok bye! Questions answered, no need for further discussion.



lol


----------

